# Gardens & Parks of the World



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

*This thread is opened to all lovers of green urban oasis of peace ...* 

Jardin du Majorelle, Marrakech, Morocco









taken by Sqooth / source: photobucket.com


----------



## ArtZ (Feb 17, 2006)

*A classical Chinese Garden in Vancouver.*

Dr Sun Yat Sen classical Chinese Garden, Chinatown, Vancouver, BC, Canada:










Photo: Bobanny, Wikimedia Commons (released into the Public Domain).

P.S. Cool thread, brother! kay:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Park Guell, Barcelona, Spain



























taken by Sqooth / source: photobucket.com


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Botanic garden in Curitiba, Brasil













































taken by Sqooth / source: photobucket.com


----------



## cyberurban (Mar 12, 2012)

Holland gardens're well known in the world.
I like them.


----------



## cyberurban (Mar 12, 2012)

Chinese Gardens're special, tidy and clean.


----------



## cyberurban (Mar 12, 2012)

More from the world...


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Jardin du Luxembourg, Paris, France






















































taken by Sqooth / source: photobucket.com


----------



## cyberurban (Mar 12, 2012)

Vietnam gardens.
You can see areca, bamboo, fruit tree, tiny mountain, pond and many tropical flowers.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

impressive and lovely photos.


----------



## davidivivid (Aug 26, 2010)

Plains of Abraham Battlefield Park 


Aux premières lueurs par Guillaume Cattiaux, sur Flickr



Garden in Quebec-City par palestrina55, sur Flickr



IMG_1678_HDR par SteveQc, sur Flickr



Gardens on the Plains of Abraham par wandering tattler, sur Flickr




CIMG1465.JPG par s_kessler, sur Flickr



Les Plaines d'Abraham au petit matin - Early morning on the Plains of Abraham par plaurin19, sur Flickr



IMG_1681_HDR par SteveQc, sur Flickr



Vue aérienne de la foule au spectacle de Metallica par Festival d'été de Québec, sur Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Great thread and great idea!


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Brisbane's Roma Street Parklands


Roma Street Parklands Brisbane - Panorama Shot by brissypete, on Flickr


parkland sunset by Luke KC, on Flickr

ROYGBIV garden by Luke KC, on Flickr

Roma st parklands pond by berg.rickard, on Flickr

roma street parklands by c♻, on Flickr


----------



## Dimethyltryptamine (Aug 22, 2009)

Brisbane's Southbank Parklands










http://www.flickr.com/photos/shanenkimages/7127864789/sizes/z/in/photostream/

Untitled by 198Qの365, on Flickr

Southbank Gardens by Rodney Topor, on Flickr








http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5616077862/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Brisbane park looks fantastic!!


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The Mausoleum of Franziska and Dionyz Andrassy, Krásnohorské Podhradie, Slovakia













































taken by Sqooth / source: photobucket.com


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Kuala Lumpur - Lembah Kiara Park*



Abracadabra6859 said:


> http://www.panoramio.com/photo/48417900?tag=Kuala Lumpur Malaysia


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Jardin du Majorelle, Marrakech, Morocco
































































taken by Sqooth / source: photobucket.com


----------



## Prythen (Dec 17, 2011)

Menara gardens - Marrakech, Morocco.
Created around 1250 under the Almohad Dinasty.




























That's a pity there's not so much diversity, but this garden is used as an olive groove.


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Jardin du Majorelle, Marrakech, Morocco



























taken by Sqooth / source: photobucket.com


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Natural park Corcovado, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil

















































































taken by Sqooth / source: photobucket.com


----------



## cyberurban (Mar 12, 2012)

Some vertical garden projects, they look like Babylon hanging garden in acient world.































































Babylon Garden in acient Iraq


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

wow!...


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

nazrey said:


> *Sentul Park, KUALA LUMPUR*
> 
> Directions by creativelogic, on Flickr
> 
> ...


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The courtyard of Petit Palace, Paris, France



























taken by Sqooth / source: photobucket.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Gavin's Garden by The Marcus Lindsey, on Flickr


Gavin's Garden by The Marcus Lindsey, on Flickr


Garden sign by PLaneFancies, on Flickr


Community Garden near our hotel by PLaneFancies, on Flickr


Flowers everywhere by PLaneFancies, on Flickr


Fallen tree by the seawall by PLaneFancies, on Flickr


Wisteria vine at Stanley Park pub by PLaneFancies, on Flickr


Rose Garden vignette by PLaneFancies, on Flickr


Arbor by PLaneFancies, on Flickr


Mystery flowers by PLaneFancies, on Flickr


Another artful vignette at Stanley Park by PLaneFancies, on Flickr


Entrance to Stanley Park by PLaneFancies, on Flickr


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

great thread...


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Lovely Bergen, Norway













































taken by Sqooth / source: photobucket.com


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Gardens and "plazas" of Tenerife, Spain



























taken by Sqooth / source: photobucket.com


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Rajecké Teplice spa, Slovakia































































taken by Sqooth / source: photobucket.com


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

fabulous gardens....


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice thread..I think there's a similar thread on this subject before but can't recall where..might be at urban showing.


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

Turia garden (Valencia, spain)

Jardín del Turia por roboppy, en Flickr


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

beautiful - thanks for sharing


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

*Gardens by the Bay*
_Singapore_










_Source and more pictures:_
http://www.homedsgn.com/2012/06/26/gardens-by-the-bay-by-grant-associates-and-wilkinson-eyre-architects/











_Source:_
http://www.gardensbythebay.com.sg/content/gbb/en/the-gardens/gardenmap/map.html

*Website:*
http://www.gardensbythebay.com.sg/en/home.html


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

_*Inside the Flower Dome - Gardens by the Bay*
Singapore
(My Images)_


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)

_*Cloud Forest - Gardens By the Bay *
Singapore
(My Images)_


----------



## the glimpser (May 10, 2009)




----------



## ferge (Aug 1, 2003)

We need these kind of developments at our UK coastal resort towns, something like this would look amazing by Blackpool tower or on beside a pier in one of the UK towns. It wouldn't even have to be an oasis winter garden. Just looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## Cal_Escapee (Jul 30, 2010)

Yerba Buena Gardens (San Francisco)

This garden is built atop the Moscone Convention Center but it is one of my favorite spots in downtown SF.









http://www.yerbabuenagardens.com/index.html









http://www.yerbabuenagardens.com/features/gardens.html









http://sanfrancisco.about.com/od/livinginsanfrancisco/ig/Yerba-Buena-Gardens/ybentrance.htm









http://sanfrancisco.about.com/od/li...Buena-Gardens/MLK--Jr--Memorial-Waterfall.htm









http://www.yerbabuenagardens.com/features/gardens.html#7









http://www.voiceplaces.com/yerba-buena-gardens-san-francisco-bay-area-2907655-l/


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

Pictures from various parks in Bucharest, Romania. :cheers:


Parcul Cismigiu III by yony_ro, on Flickr

Cismigiu Park - Bucharest, Romania by yony_ro, on Flickr

autumn by yony_ro, on Flickr

park by yony_ro, on Flickr

park by yony_ro, on Flickr

Bucharest - Herastrau Park by yony_ro, on Flickr

alergatorii by yony_ro, on Flickr

statues by yony_ro, on Flickr

Statuia lui Ionel Bratianu by yony_ro, on Flickr

mioriţa by yony_ro, on Flickr


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

More random parks from Bucharest, Romania.


Gradina Cismigiu by yony_ro, on Flickr

Gradina Cismigiu by yony_ro, on Flickr

Untitled by yony_ro, on Flickr

in the park by yony_ro, on Flickr

in the park by yony_ro, on Flickr

cismigiu by yony_ro, on Flickr

Parcul Herastrau by yony_ro, on Flickr


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

cismigiu by yony_ro, on Flickr

cismigiu by yony_ro, on Flickr

Str. Ing. Giulini B. by yony_ro, on Flickr

Parcul Cismigiu by yony_ro, on Flickr

Statuia lui Charles de Gaulle by yony_ro, on Flickr

Primavara - Spring by yony_ro, on Flickr

Cismigiu by yony_ro, on Flickr

Parcul Cismigiu IV by yony_ro, on Flickr

Parcul Cismigiu II by yony_ro, on Flickr

Biserica Sf. Nicolae Tabacu I by yony_ro, on Flickr

Soseaua Kiseleff by yony_ro, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ absolutely stunning photos! :cheers:


----------



## AnOldBlackMarble (Aug 23, 2010)

^^ Very true. The photographer is yony_ro. I have no idea who he is but he clearly knows how to take a great picture. Here is his profile on flikr.


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous images, lovely parks. :cheers:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

*Paseo de Flores, San Carlos City, Neg. Occ. province, Philippines .*

















_my pics._


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

*People's Park, San Carlos City, Neg. Occ. province, Philippines.*

















_my pics._


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

nice pics, buddy! kay:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Green & peaceful - Hampstead, London (UK)






















































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Kew Royal Botanic Garden, London UK













































taken by sqooth


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

great, lovely shots sqooth, thanks for sharing. :cheers:


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Tai Mo Shan, Hong Kong
By *ycjack88* from dcfever :


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Kew Royal Botanic Garden, London UK (2)






















































taken by sqooth


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

Park in Viareggio.


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Kew Royal Botanic Garden, London UK (3)































































taken by sqooth


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ Great shots!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice, great photos guys :cheers:


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Park Maksimir in Zagreb / Croatia*



























































































by me


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Kew Royal Botanic Garden, London UK (4)

















































































taken by sqooth


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Beautiful, very nice new photos


----------



## Salazar Rick (Feb 6, 2009)

Maybe the most beautiful urban park is is Vancuver Canada.



slds.


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Regent park, London (UK)

















































































taken by sqooth


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ beautiful garden! Thanks for the updates.


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Amazing Dubay Many creative ideas from Dubai.








http://www.yadig.com/uploads/biz-logo/Dubai_Miracle_Garden_220220133112.jpg








http://img.justthetravel.com/Dubai-Miracle-Garden-1.jpg








http://img.xcitefun.net/users/2013/03/317327,xcitefun-dubai-miracle-garden-15.jpg








http://blackthumbgardener.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/50.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://blackthumbgardener.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/56.jpg









http://blog.netflights.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/miracle1.jpg









http://www.construction.am/images/newsimages/316huge.jpg









http://www.architectureartdesigns.c...s-biggest-flower-garden-32-photos-630x418.jpg









http://infinitelegroom.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/Dubai-Miracle-Garden-6.jpg









http://cdn.c.photoshelter.com/img-get/I0000lzRUb2voBZg/s/650/650/Dubai-miracle-24.jpg









http://gulfnews.com/polopoly_fs/1.1148919!/image/677092507.jpg_gen/derivatives/box_640/677092507.jpg









http://25.media.tumblr.com/616430d9cbfe37d8c9eafe5b6370f989/tumblr_mix5nuA5jE1rsnzy2o6_500.jpg

Just Wow Dubay.


----------



## ardues (Mar 7, 2010)

*Park models in Berlin - Brandenburg.*


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

lovely images. :cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

London (UK)













































taken by sqooth


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Namba Park, Osaka








http://wordlesstech.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/12/eco-design-of-namba-park-in-osaka1.jpg









http://www.topsten.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/08/namba-parks-osaka.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_D1CJ_E9Xtvk/THGf_-nQsWI/AAAAAAAAB5o/MfeD6j0V3QA/s1600/namba_parks03.jpg









http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-T1UVRmPnS...8/AFw5WUBGBJY/s1600/Namba_Parks_Japan_003.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://plazafilipino.org/wp-content/gallery/namba-parks/image12.jpg









http://ideasgn.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/04/Namba-Parks-9.jpg









http://media.onsugar.com/files/2011...Parks_-_Lifestyle_Commercial_Center_Japan.jpg









http://www.erdekesvilag.hu/kepek/namba-park/namba-park-3.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Cheonggyecheon stream park, Seoul








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...1.jpg/800px-Korea-Seoul-Cheonggyecheon-01.jpg








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...ight.jpg/800px-Seoul_Cheonggyecheon_night.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Cheonggyecheon stream park, Seoul









http://cloud.pleasetakemeto.com/pho...m/gallery_678/cheonggyecheon-stream-58715.jpg








http://cloud.pleasetakemeto.com/pho...m/gallery_678/cheonggyecheon-stream-58730.jpg








http://www.visitseoul.net/visit2007en/_upload/article/2007/03/article_22174118304.jpg








http://www.markjamesrussell.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/07/Cheonggyecheon-normal.jpg








http://static.panoramio.com/photos/large/13636110.jpg








http://www.sisul.or.kr/grobal/cheonggye/tchinese/WebContent/images/gallerybbs/11.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Cairo Park








http://everydaytrash.files.wordpress.com/2009/03/cairoparkaerial.jpg








http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-39tQZoVo5Go/TyuRJR9guoI/AAAAAAAAAN0/S8_UUi6c-gE/s1600/Al+Azhar+Park-1.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Park of art and science, Valencia








http://www.culturespain.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/SCIENCE-MUSEUM-VALENCIA.jpg








http://farm1.staticflickr.com/26/56259270_4ea54a5cb4_z.jpg








http://travel-tips.s3-website-eu-we...liday-Spanish-valencia-city-break-hotel-6.jpg








http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-a5hnP0wpy...s1600/Arts+and+Sciences+in+Valencia+-+001.jpg








http://blog.housetrip.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/01/4793826240_8d4d70e09f_b-605x402.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-rHo5rWYpT...City-of-Arts-and-Science-Valencia-700x467.jpg








http://lh3.ggpht.com/-QzcFy2VDpYw/T...Santiago-valencia-3%255B5%255D.jpg?imgmax=800


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

The Eden Project, Cornwall, UK








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...24px-Eden_Project_geodesic_domes_panorama.jpg








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e6/Eden_project_tropical_biome.jpg








http://www.cornwallscottages.co.uk/images/uploads/grass woman eden project 3.jpg








http://www.cohabitaire.com/wp-conte..._Eden_Project_-_geograph.org_.uk_-_217614.jpg








http://cdn.homedit.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/02/512.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Eden project, UK








http://www.nevillestanikkphotography.co.uk/img/1137-Eden-Project-Flowers-Tourist Attractions.jpg








http://i.telegraph.co.uk/multimedia/archive/01838/eden-flowers-sprin_1838001b.jpg








http://cdn2.cheeseweb.eu/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/eden-2.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Gardens by the Bay, Singapore








http://i867.photobucket.com/albums/..._86422-gbtb_ga-1241mr-original-1339585051.jpg








http://static.dezeen.com/uploads/20...-Conservatories-at-Gardens-by-the-Bay_sq1.jpg








http://images.smh.com.au/2012/07/16/3459976/port-Singapore-Gardens-By-The-Bay-new-20-1--620x414.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://cabaret.vn/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/malaysia-singapore.jpg








http://www.adelto.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/Luxury-Landscaped-Gardens-Singapore-12.jpg








http://www.okeanosgroup.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2012/10/singapore-gardens-by-the-bay-15.jpg








http://www.detail-online.com/uploads/pics/building_of_the_year_2012_garden_11.jpg








http://www.airasia.com/travel3sixty...air-asia-travel-3sixty-travel360-1024x695.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Gardens by the Bay, Singapore

Garden By the Bay by Erich Chew, on Flickr


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Garden of Versaille Palace 








http://www.francetourism.com.au/upload/images/versailles gardens_132218128354518.jpg








http://www.bradleywdick.com/wp-content/uploads/Palace-of-Versailles-02.jpg








http://www.ilovecastles.com/images2/versailles1.jpg








http://www.greenanimalworld.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2013/09/Versailles_gardens.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://www.beachcomberpete.com/travelogue/wp-content/uploads/2011/10/Garden-of-Versailles-France.jpg








http://www.europeword.com/images/france/things_to_see_in_france_palace_of_versailles.jpg








http://www.francetourism.com.au/upload/images/versailles gardens_132218128354518.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Garden of Versaille Palace








http://vacationsidea.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/12/Palace-of-Versailles-View-From-Garden.jpg








http://listcrux.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/palace-of-versailles-france.jpg








http://www.european-traveler.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/04/Palace-of-Versailles10.jpg








http://cache.graphicslib.viator.com...palace-of-versailles-photo_991101-770tall.jpg


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

Brighton Pavillion garden








http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...lion.JPG/1280px-Brighton_-_Royal_Pavilion.JPG









http://wvs.topleftpixel.com/photos/2007/02/brighton_royal_pavilion_tall_couple_01.jpg









http://www.lumixgexperience.panasonic.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/gallery/shaunctc/P1000242-lr.jpg









http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikiped...1280px-Brighton_-_Royal_Pavilion_Panorama.jpg


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Liptovský Hrádok castle, Slovakia



























taken by sqooth


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Lovely, very nice photos of these parks


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Budapest, Hungary



























taken by sqooth


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Budapest park is very nice


----------



## oakwood.... (Apr 24, 2011)

*Zagreb / Croatia*





































by me


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Nusantara Flower Garden, Puncak, West Java, Indonesia*










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7471061678/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bonar/6406794213/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/nina_19/7343606656/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iqronaldo/9348411407/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/iqronaldo/9351207310/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Nusantara Flower Garden, Puncak, West Java, Indonesia pt2*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/hamdanoz/6935136274/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/diamonds_in_the_soles_of_her_shoes/2628426591/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/diamonds_in_the_soles_of_her_shoes/2259915912/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/monz_artwork/9147516523/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/inatanaya/5851978345/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Bogor Botanical Garden and Palace, Bogor, West Java, Indonesia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7091940837/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/meequalthecurve/7307891974/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7091940859/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9311176387/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/9451508536/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Bogor Botanical Garden and Palace, Bogor, West Java, Indonesia pt2*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rainiervandenberg/11358507205/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rainiervandenberg/11358550676/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rainiervandenberg/11358582174/in/photostream/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rainiervandenberg/11358480825/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/rainiervandenberg/11358626593/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Eka Karya Botanical Garden, Bedugul, Bali, Indonesia*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/batkins/6886242681/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/antonemus/4908860707/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sapteka/6127905693/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/sapteka/6128611134/


----------



## kevo123 (Nov 30, 2012)

*Eka Karya Botanical Garden, Bedugul, Bali, Indonesia pt2*









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/7944180614/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/radityodp/3425168411/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8138526876/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6048778486/


----------



## manhuelofspain (Dec 1, 2010)

*Valencia, Spain. Turia Gardens*.


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Liptovský Hrádok, Slovakia



























taken by sqooth


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Liptovský Hrádok, Slovakia

PART (2)



























taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Schlosshof estate, Austria ... PART (3)






















































taken by sqooth


----------



## adam333 (Jan 7, 2014)

France garden is my best and top of the list because i go to many countries and i wonder different parks all are good but my great touching park is France parks may be i want to go for the tour of France...


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

adam333 said:


> France garden is my best and top of the list because i go to many countries and i wonder different parks all are good but my great touching park is France parks may be i want to go for the tour of France...


According to my opinion, english parks and gardens are the best, generally ... but we can find countless beautiful spots around the world, of course ... I also love moroccan gardens, for instance


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Richmond upon Thames, London, UK













































taken by sqooth


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Beautiful pictures, Sqooth! :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful, very nice photos indeed


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

London!!



























taken by sqooth


----------



## Japanac (Jan 20, 2013)

Squirell! :hug:


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)




----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Primrose Hill - my top spot in London!













































taken by sqooth


----------



## Arnorian (Jul 6, 2010)

It always bewilders me how many open spaces so close to the city center London has.


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Fountains of Košice city, Slovakia



























taken by sqooth


----------



## Lino (Oct 16, 2007)

Coimbra (Parque Verde do Mondego)








































































right next to this Park













































Avenida Sá da Bandeira









Jardim da Sereia or Parque de Santa Cruz



























right in the middle of the city









Botanical Garden


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Park at Markušovce chateau, Slovakia













































taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The garden of Motel Orgovan, Moldava nad Bodvou, Slovakia






















































taken by sqooth


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Awesome, very nice photos @sqooth :cheers:


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

http://photos.kay.com.vn/Photos/PR/...a_6n5d_danh_cho_01_nguoi_2013930113043426.jpg









http://dougleschan.com/the-recruitm...s-craig-sheppard.jpg.492x0_q85_crop-smart.jpg









https://capribyfraser.files.wordpre..._by_the_bay_singapore_-_20120617-03.jpg?w=800

Singapore garden


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Singapore's garden is really awesome


----------



## NanoMini (Apr 15, 2013)

You're right. Vietnam'll have many gardens like as this in future.:lol:
We may build them in Danang, Nha Trang or Hanoi.


----------



## World 2 World (Nov 3, 2006)

*Putrajaya - MALAYSIA*



UjaiDidida said:


> IMG_7837 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> 
> 
> IMG_7840 UjaiDidida Ujai Didida - by ujai_didida, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Hillerød , Denmark









taken by sqooth


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Simple and classic.

I like it.


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Rosenborg castle gardens in Copenhagen, Denmark



























taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Park in Ľubochňa, Slovakia













































taken by sqooth


----------



## Thebrennanhouse (May 28, 2015)

The Brennan House Louisville we pride ourselves on offering flexible Louisville, Kentucky meeting space for business events and special occasions.


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Park at Chateau Fričovce, Slovakia






















































taken by sqooth


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Frederiksborg castle, Denmark ... (1)



























taken by sqooth


----------



## FrancoJR (May 28, 2015)

Beautiful images! I had to find more about the gardens. Found this. Impressive.


----------



## didoarch (Aug 2, 2015)

Have you seen the Glasgow Green park in Glasgow? It's awesome! Sadly I can't post any pics right now because I still haven't got enough posts, but check it out online.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Frederiksborg castle (Denmark) looks really very nice


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Frederiksborg castle, Denmark ... (2)



























taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Frederiksborg castle, Denmark ... (3)



























taken by sqooth


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

Japanese garden @ PNE Vancouver

1








2








3








4


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Good looking, very nice updates


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

*Trout Lake/John Hendry Park Vancouver*


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Main square in Liptovský Mikuláš town, Slovakia 









taken by sqooth


----------



## john cleese (Sep 25, 2009)

*Nymphenburg palace park and Munich botanical garden*


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The abandoned site of Koch's garden in Bratislava, Slovakia



























taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The abandoned site of Koch's garden in Bratislava, Slovakia ... (2)



























taken by sqooth


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Central Park* on *New York*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

ROSEDAL OF PALERMO, BUENOS AIRES


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^

On video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Plaza Francia* (or "France Square") at *Buenos Aires*:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

^^


On video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

*Bosques de Palermo*, Buenos Aires:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

Video:


----------



## EMArg (Aug 2, 2013)

The *Park of Love in Lima (Peru)*, with a strong influence of the Gaudi work:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Vaticani ... Rome, Italy



























taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Hot summer Rome (Italy)









taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Villa Borghese, the largest public park in Rome (Italy)



























taken by sqooth


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

thanks for the updates!


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Villa Borghese, the largest public park in Rome (Italy) ... part 2



























taken by sqooth


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

The hidden courtyard in Rome (Italy)









taken by sqooth


----------



## LeCom (Nov 29, 2003)

New York's next great park underway in Midtown's Far West Side


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Country park of Smolenice castle, Slovakia



























taken by sqooth


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## sqooth (Mar 17, 2009)

Country park of Smolenice castle, Slovakia ... (2)



























taken by sqooth


----------

